# 2 dogs in hotel, en route to Spain....??



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

Driving from UK to Spain, looking for hotel near the Spanish border to stop for the night.

We have two dogs - one large Retriever, one small (puppy!).

I have looked at F1 and Etap hotels - both say only one dog per room.

Are there any hotels that allow two dogs per room??

Thank you!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we "toyed" with driving down with our two and in the end it seemed easier and in fact cheaper to fly! It broke my heart putting the dogs into crates and watching them go into the cargo area - but it was only for four hours and they were fine when they came out at the other end. The car jouney looked to be unbearable, two dogs, two kids, lugguage, two days.......

Jo


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Done the trip many times with one dog but often seen people with two.
At places like Montpellier they have sites beside the motorway with a choice of 5 or 6 different motels.
Places like F1or ETAP have no staff on duty after 10pm anyway so you could leave the small one in the car till later.
If you ask for ground floor its easy to chuck one in the window,seen people do it to save paying the extra fiver and access to rooms is not always past reception anyway.


----------



## Annabell (Nov 10, 2007)

We drove from Northern France to Southern Spain with 3 dogs and 2 cats!
We stayed on campsites rather than hotels, in a log cabin each time, with a seperate room for the cats.
I went to the reception to book us in, got the key and hubby drove to the cabin with the animals so nobody actually noticed how many animals we had.
Do a google on campsites in Spain, and see which ones have cabins.
Annabell


----------

